# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 7 لسنة 8  قضائية  المحكمة الدستورية العليا "تنازع"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
باسم الشعب المحكمة العليا بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة 4 من مارس سنة 1978م. برئاسة السيد المستشار / بدوى إبراهيم حمودة رئيس المحكمة وحضور السادة المستشارين : عمر حافظ شريف وعلى أحمد كامل وأبو بكر محمد عطيه نواب رئيس المحكمة ، وطه أحمد أبو الخير ومحمد فهمى حسن عشرى الوكيلين بالمحكمة والمستشار كمال سلامه عبد الله أعضاء وحضور السيد المستشار / محمد كمال محفوظ المفوض وحضور السيد / سيد عبد البارى إبراهيم أمين السر أصدرت الحكم الآتى فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة العليا برقم 7 لسنة 8 قضائية عليا " تنازع ". المقام من ضد " الوقائع " تتحصل الوقائع، على ما يبين من الأوراق – فى أنه بموجب عقد بيع ابتدائى مؤرخ فى 5 من مارس سنة 1961 أشترى المدعى عليهم الثلاثة الأول من مورث باقى المدعى عليهم من الرابع حتى الثانية عشرة، أرضا مساحتها 3 س 11ط 44 ف موضحة الحدود والمعالم بهذا العقد. وبتاريخ 25 من يوليو سنة 1961 صدر القانون رقم 127 لسنة 1961 بتعديل الحد الأعلى للملكية الزراعية بمائة فدان، ونشر فى ذات التاريخ وعمل به من تاريخ نشره، ونصت المادة الثالثة منه ألا يعتد فى تطبيق أحكامه بتصرفات المالك ما لم تكن ثابتة التاريخ قبل العمل به. وتنفيذا لهذا القانون قدم المرحوم ..... إقرارا بالملكية الزراعية تضمن المساحة الخاضعة للاستيلاء وقدرها 13 س 23 ط 101 ف وقد تم استيلاء الإصلاح الزراعى على هذه المساحة بموجب محضر الاستيلاء المؤرخ فى 4 من ديسمبر سنة 1961 الذى سجل المالك فيه أن ضمن ما تم الاستيلاء عليه قطعتين محدودتى المعالم بالمحضر مجموع مساحتهما 3 س 19 ط 44 ف كان قد تصرف فيها بالبيع إلى كل من المدعى عليهم الثلاثة الأول بموجب عقد البيع الابتدائى المؤرخ فى 5 من مارس سنة 1961. واستنادا إلى العقد المشار إليه، وتنفيذا للقانون رقم 127 لسنة 1961 قدم المشترون الاعتراض رقم 54 لسنة 1963 أمام اللجنة القضائية للإصلاح الزراعى يطلبون الاعتداد بعقد البيع سالف الذكر لثبوت تاريخه قبل العمل بالقانون المذكور. وفى 6 من أبريل سنة 1964 أصدرت اللجنة القضائية للإصلاح الزراعى قرارها فى هذا الاعتراض بالاعتداد بعقد البيع المذكور، إلا أن مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى أصدر بتاريخ 29 من يونيه سنة 1965 قرارا بعدم الموافقة على قرار اللجنة المذكورة. وعاد المشترون فى سنة 1969 فأقاموا أمام اللجنة اعتراضا قيد برقم 134 لسنة 1969 يطلبون فيه الاعتداد بذات العقد لنفس السبب، فأصدرت اللجنة قرارها بتاريخ 28 من فبراير سنة 1974 بالاعتداد به، غير أن الهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى طعنت فى هذا القرار أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا، وقيد الطعن برقم 589 لسنة 10 ق، وأصدرت هذه المحكمة بجلسة 20 من مايو سنة 1975 حكمها فى الطعن بتأييد القرار المطعون فيه. وبصحيفة أودعت قلم كتاب المحكمة العليا بتاريخ 16 من فبراير سنة 1976 أقام المدعى عليهم الثامن والعاشرة والحادية عشرة الدعوى رقم 1 لسنة 7 قضائية عليا تنازع ضد المدعى الثانى بصفته وباقى المدعى عليهم عدا السابع يطلبون القضاء بعدم الاعتداد بالحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 589 لسنة 10 ق بتأييد قرار اللجنة القضائية للإصلاح الزراعى الصادر بتاريخ 29 من مايو سنة 1959 فى الاعتراض رقم 134 لسنة 1969 والقاضى بالاعتداد بعقد البيع المؤرخ فى 5 من مارس سنة 1961. ودفعها المدعى عليه الرابع فى الدعوى المذكورة -وهو أحد ورثة البائع – بعدم قبول الدعوى لإنتفاء مصلحة المدعين فى رفعها، ولإنتفاء التنازع بين حكمين نهائيين، كما قرر أن الهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى قامت بتنفيذ الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 589 لسنة 10 ق، وقدم تدليلا على ذلك صورة رسمية من محضر افراج صادر من إدارة الاستيلاء بالهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى تفيد قيام الهيئة المذكورة بالافراج عن الأرض موضوع عقد البيع سالف الذكر بتاريخ 17 من يونيه سنة 1975 تنفيذا للحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 589 لسنة 10 ق. وبجلستها المنعقدة فى 2 من يوليو سنة 1977 حكمت المحكمة العليا بعدم قبول الدعوى لانتفاء التنازع فى الحكمين بعد أن تم تنفيذ أحدهما. وقبل صدور هذا الحكم كان وزير الزراعة ورئيس إدارة الهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى قد أقاما الدعوى القائمة بصفتهما ضد المدعى عليهم بعريضة أودعت قلم كتاب هذه المحكمة فى 2 من أبريل سنة 1977 يطلبان فيها القضاء بعدم الاعتداد بالحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 589 لسنة 10 ق ووقف تنفيذه، والاعتداد بالقرار النهائى الصادر من الهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى فى الاعتراض رقم 54 لسنة 1963 مع إلزام المدعى عليهم بالمصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة، مستندين فى طلبهما إلى أن القرار الصادر من مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى بتاريخ 29 من يونيه 1965 بعدم الموافقة على قرار اللجنة القضائية فى الاعتراض رقم 54 لسنة 1963 هو قرار نهائى يجعل تسليم الأطيان المتنازع على الاعتداد بعقد بيعها، إلى الإصلاح الزراعى قاطعا فى ملكية الهيئة لها تطبيقا للمادة 13 مكرر من المرسوم بقانون رقم 178 لسنة 1952 المضافة بالقانون رقم 131 لسنة 1953 ومن ثم يكون الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا بعد ذلك بتأييد القرار الصادر فى الاعتراض رقم 134 لسنة 1969 قد ورد على أملاك الهيئة كما أهدر حجية القرار القضائى النهائى مما يوجب عدم الاعتداد به. وأمام مفوضى الدولة لدى المحكمة أضاف الحاضر عن المدعين إلى ماجاء بصحيفة الدعوى أن التنازع المطروح على المحكمة يقوم حول ذات الموضوع ودفاعه هو نفس الدفاع الذى سبق أن ابدى فى الدعوى السابقة رقم 1 لسنة 7 قضائية عليا تنازع وأن جميع المستندات فيها هى مستندات الدعوى المذكورة. وقدمت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً بالرأى القانونى، انتهت فيه إلى أنها ترى الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى. وحدد لنظر الدعوى جلسة 7 من يناير سنة 1978 وفيها أرجئ النطق بالحكم لجلسة اليوم مع الترخيص للطرفين بتقديم مذكرات. وقدم الحاضر عن المدعين مذكرة أودعت ملف الدعوى فى 8 من فبراير سنة 1978 كما قدم المدعى عليه السادس مذكرة أودعت فى 14 من فبراير سنة 1978 وأرفق بها حافظة بمستنداته التى كان قد سحبها من ملف الدعوى السابقة 1 لسنة 7 ق تنازع بعد الحكم فيها. وبجلسة اليوم صدر الحكم الآتى: " المحكمة " بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق، وسماع الإيضاحات، وبعد المداولة. من حيث إن المدعيين بصفتهما أقاما هذه الدعوى ضد المدعى عليهم طالبين الفصل فى التنازع القائم بشأن تنفيذ قرار مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى بعدم الموافقة على قرار اللجنة القضائية للإصلاح الزراعى الصادر فى الاعتراض رقم 54 لسنة 1963، وحكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 589 لسنة 10 ق الصادر بتأييد قرار اللجنة القضائية للإصلاح الزراعى الصادر فى الاعتراض رقم 134 لسنة 1969 نظرا لأنه من مقتضى تنفيذ قرار مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى المشار إليه، عدم الاعتداد بعقد البيع المؤرخ فى 5 من مارس سنة 1961 الصادر من المدعى عليهم الثلاثة الأول من مورث باقى المدعى عليهم، فى حين أن مقتضى تنفيذ حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا هو الاعتداد بذات العقد. ومن حيث إنه يبين من الاطلاع على قرار اللجنة القضائية للإصلاح الزراعى فى الاعتراض رقم 54 لسنة 1963 – مستند رقم 1 من حافظة المدعى عليه السادس- أن هذا الاعتراض قد أقيم من المدعى عليهم الثلاثة الأول ضد المرحوم السيد/ .... والهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى. كما يبين من الإطلاع على حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا الصادر فى الطعن رقم 589 لسنة 10 ق بتأييد قرار اللجنة القضائية الصادر فى الاعتراض رقم 134 لسنة 1969 – مستند رقم 4 من حافظة المدعى عليه السادس- أنه صدر بناء على طلب رئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى ضد المدعى عليهم. ومن حيث إنه يبين مما تقدم ومع ملاحظة أن الهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى طبقا لقانون إنشائها تستقل بشخصيتها القانونية عن وزارة الزراعة وأن وزير الزراعة لم يكن طرفا فى الاعتراض رقم 54 لسنة 1961 الذى صدر بشأنه قرار مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى فى 29 من يونيه سنة 1965 ولا فى الطعن رقم 589 لسنة 10 ق الذى صدر بشأنه حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا الصادر فى 20 من مايو سنة 1975، وكلاهما متعلق بموضوع التنازع، ومن ثم لا تكون له صفة قانونية فى الدعوى ذلك أن الصفة فى دعوى التنازع لا تتوافر إلا فيمن كان طرفا فى المنازعات التى صدرت بشأنها الأحكام المتناقضة . ومن ثم يتعين عدم قبول الدعوى بالنسبة إلى المدعى الأول الانتفاء المصلحة. ومن حيث أن الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى رقم 1 لسنة 7 قضائية عليا تنازع قد صدر بناء على طلب المدعى عليهم الثامن والعاشرة والحادية عشرة فى الدعوى ضد باقى المدعى عليهم عدا المدعى عليه السابع. ومن حيث أن التعارض يقوم بين تنفيذ قرار مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى بعدم الموافقة على قرار اللجنة القضائية فى الاعتراض رقم 54 لسنة 1961 وبين تنفيذ حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 589 لسنة 10 ق الصادر بتأييد قرار اللجنة القضائية فى الاعتراض رقم 134 لسنة 1969 بشأن الاعتداد بعقد البيع الصادر للمدعى عليهم الثلاثة الأول من مورث باقى المدعى عليهم بتاريخ 5 من مارس سنة 1961، وقد قضت المحكمة العليا نهائيا بعدم قبول الدعوى استنادا إلى أن أحد الحكمين المتعارضين وهو حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا قد تم تنفيذه بتسليم المدعى عليهم الثلاثة الأول الأرض التى أعتد بعقد بيعها إليهم. ومن حيث إنه يستفاد مما تقدم: أولاً – أن أطراف هذه الدعوى فيما عدا المدعى الأول والمدعى عليه السابع كانوا خصوما فى الدعوى السابقة رقم 1 لسنة 7 ق عليا تنازع بذات صفاتهم وإن اختلفت أوضاع بعضهم بين مدع ومدعى عليه. ثانيا – أنهما تتفقان فى موضوعهما وهو طلب الفصل فى التنازع القائم بين تنفيذ قرار مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى الصادر فى الاعتراض رقم 54 لسنة 1961 المشار إليه بعدم الاعتداد بعقد البيع الصادر للمدعى عليهم الثلاثة الأول من مورث باقى المدعى عليهم، وبين تنفيذ حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا الصادر فى الطعن رقم 589 لسنة 10 ق بشأن الاعتراض رقم 134 لسنة 1969 بتأييد قرار اللجنة القضائية الصادر بالاعتداد بهذا العقد. ثالثا – أن السبب الذى أقام عليه المدعى الثانى هذه الدعوى هو ذاته السبب الذى أقام عليه دفاعه فى الدعوى السابقة وهو القول بعدم الاعتداد بحكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا لأنه ورد على أرض أصبحت مملوكة ملكية نهائية للإصلاح الزراعى. ومن حيث إنه يخلص مما تقدم أن الدعويين المشار إليهما تتحدان خصوما عدا المدعى السابع فى الدعوى القائمة، كما تتحدان موضوعا وسببا وقد قضى الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى الأولى رقم 1 لسنة 7 قضائية تنازع بصفة نهائية بعدم قبول الدعوى لانتفاء التنازع بين الحكمين لتنفيذ أحدهما وهو حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا، ومن ثم يتعين الحكم بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى بالنسبة للمدعى عليهم عدا السابع منهم لسبق الفصل فيها تطبيقا لحكم المادة 116 مرافعات. ومن حيث إنه بالنسبة للمدعى عليه السابع فإنه يبين من الاطلاع على الصورة الرسمية لمحضر الإفراج المؤرخ فى 17 من يونيه سنة 1975- مستند رقم 6 من حافظة المدعى عليه السادس- أن الهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى قد نفذت الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا بتاريخ 17 من يونيه سنة 1975 وسلمت بمقتضاه إلى المدعى عليهم الثلاثة الأول الأرض موضوع عقد البيع الذى صدر بشأنه الحكمان المتعارضان، ومن ثم يكون أحد الحكمين قد تم تنفيذه وينتفى بذلك التنازع ويتعين لذلك الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى بالنسبة إلى المدعى عليه السابع. " فلهذه الأسباب " حكمت المحكمة. أولأ : بعدم قبول الدعوى بالنسبة إلى المدعى الأول والمدعى عليه السابع. ثانياً : بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى بالنسبة إلى باقى المدعى عليهم لسبق الفصل فيها. 
أمين السر.............. رئيس المحكمة سيد عبد البارى إبراهيم بدوى إبراهيم حمودة

----------

